
Show HN: Oppa – “Instagram with money” - chinghungho
https://www.oppameet.com
======
chinghungho
Oppa is a social Tip Jar - "Instagram with money" with 45,000 Facebook
verified users. Instead of likes, brands and followers share real money Tips
with you (10-cents on posts and $1 to $99 to chat). Over $750,000 shared last
month.

We wanted to find a way for you to chat with any person globally, for any
reason, and get a reply back. We currently have a 50% chat reply rate (or free
friend request option), 46 communities, and 600K photo, video, and content
posts created by our engaged Oppa community. 70% of our users are young women
18-24 using 8X daily, and most of the tipping done is between women (as a
"super-like").

Would love some input! ching@oppameet.com

------
fiatjaf
Thank you ending the "like" era.

